# 6mm square rubber



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I purchased some 6mm square from EBay a while back. I was told it needed breaking in. Does anyone know the process for that other then shooting it?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Just stretching it out in general, let us know how you get on with it, been tempted by the squares myself


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I just stretch it out a few times and start shooting. It's a little funky at first but soon smooths out.


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

I have some and it does seem smoother after its been used a little. good stuff but only really suited to heavier ammo. Elder


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

Elder said:


> I have some and it does seem smoother after its been used a little. good stuff but only really suited to heavier ammo. Elder


P.S. for those who have not tried it, it will fling rocks with enthusiasm.


----------



## waspdog (Jul 3, 2012)

dont bother.just try theraband gold.you will never need anything other than this.in my opinion.

its pretty easy to work, looks nice ( and smells nice too!) its not cheap, but to be fair i live my life by - you get what you pay for.the power and speed this stuff produces is frighting when you first use it.but i suppose if youve got some square rubber give it a go.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Square rubber has it's advantages ....it's all I used as a kid ....It will outlast any tbg set up 10 times over .......


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Perfect, I just searched this topic since I too have some 6mm square rubber.

Any tips on length of bands? They feel REALLY strong, is this for crazy heavy ammo only?


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Perfect, I just searched this topic since I too have some 6mm square rubber.
> 
> Any tips on length of bands? They feel REALLY strong, is this for crazy heavy ammo only?


I´m interested in square rubber too....


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd love to try some of the old square black rubber. There's some square green rubber on slings round here but it's pretty weak


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I'd love to try some of the old square black rubber. There's some square green rubber on slings round here but it's pretty weak


Heres a link from the UK;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6mm-Black-Slingshot-Catapult-Square-Rubber-5-5mm-x-1-metre-/301121326695?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item461c3ace67


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

You want the stuff from bells of hythe. The premium squares are made from neoprene and shoot 80fps faster than the old type squares


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I forgot all about this post. A gent from the UK told me to hang it over a door with weights on both ends. I did that , but not the second part which was to lightly coat with vegetable oil. I had heard oil kills rubber. Well the bands actually pull fine now and still seem to have no damage to them.


----------

